# Re bootcamp



## bucheron08 (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Si j'ouvre un nouveau fil c'est que je n'ai pas trouver de réponse à mon soucis "banal". Je n'arrive pas à supprimer windows10 via bootcamp. Message classique à priori pour vous:


 De part ce que j'ai lu, voici les capture d'écran avec terminal:

```
Started file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 9
Checking snapshot 2 of 9
Checking snapshot 3 of 9
Checking snapshot 4 of 9
Checking snapshot 5 of 9
Checking snapshot 6 of 9
Checking snapshot 7 of 9
Checking snapshot 8 of 9
Checking snapshot 9 of 9
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh HD
```

Ceci dit que fait on maintenant? Quelle commande dois-je faire, quelle information a t'on besoin?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *Bûcheron
*
En ce qui concerne ton problème de partition --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.

----------

Par ailleurs > tu devrais préparer ta cognée > parce qu'il y a de la coupe à faire dans l'arbre du système de fichiers *apfs* -->

```
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 9
Checking snapshot 2 of 9
Checking snapshot 3 of 9
Checking snapshot 4 of 9
Checking snapshot 5 of 9
Checking snapshot 6 of 9
Checking snapshot 7 of 9
Checking snapshot 8 of 9
Checking snapshot 9 of 9
```


tu as 9 *snasphots* (instantanés du volume de l'OS) stockés dans l'embranchement dit : « *snapshot metadata tree* » (arbre de métadonnées de snapshots) de l'arborescence générale de l'*apfs*. Ce qui doit prendre une fameuse place.


----------



## bucheron08 (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Merci pour la réponse mais j'voue ne pas comprendre grand chose. Les snapshots servent à quoi? Faut il tous les supprimer?

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         174.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                75.3 GB    disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         511.7 MB   disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         920.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +920.0 MB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +174.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            101.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *259.7 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 TRANSCEND               259.7 GB   disk3s1
```

Voici la copie demandée. Qu'est-ce que APFS? 
Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Donc tu veux supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* (*75 Go*) et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (*174 Go*) ?


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, je veux supprimer boot camp et Windows et ensuite réinstaller Windows. Si je peux faire du ménage tant mieux.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; copier-coller chaque fois) que je te présente sous forme de tableau -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk0s5
```


ces commandes suppriment les partitions n°*3* & *4* ainsi que le pseudo-*Conteneur disk1* de la partition n°*5* en ciblant son magasin de stockage physique

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur en cours d'exécution des ce trio --> conclus par :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


cette commande récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur disk2* et à sa partition-support *disk0s2*

Si tu n'as toujours pas de message d'erreur > repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


qui retourne la distribution des partitions du disque

et poste ici ce nouveau tableau.

# si tu obtiens un message d'échec à un moment donné de cet enchaînement --> arrête tout et poste ici ce message.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour cette aide. Tout c'est bien passé. Voici le résultat de la dernière commande.

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         249.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                920.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *259.7 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 TRANSCEND               259.7 GB   disk3s1
```

Je vois qu'il y a Windows. Maintenant je vais pouvoir le désintaller?


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Je crois que j'ai saisie trop vite!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

C'est presque bon - il ne reste plus qu'à régler le compte de la petite partition de *920 Mo*.

Passe les commandes (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la petite partition

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur --> re-démarre ton Mac une fois pour que le *kernel* (le noyau opérateur) se mette à jour de l'index des partitions. De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est presque bon - il ne reste plus qu'à régler le compte de la petite partition de *920 Mo*.
> 
> Passe les commandes (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Les commande se sont bien déroulées, sans encombre. Voici le résultat.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *259.7 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 TRANSCEND               259.7 GB   disk2s1
```
Par contre, pourquoi maintenant j'ai 12 snapshots? Quelle est leur utilité?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Problème de récupération d'espace réglé.

----------

Les *snapshots* sont des instantanés locaux de l'état du volume *Macintosh HD* > qui se stockent dans une branche du système de système de fichiers *apfs* appelée : « *snapshot metadata tree* » (arbre de métadonnées de *snapshots*).

Leur accumulation est l'effet d'une activation de Time Machine sans que le volume de la sauvegarde ait été disponible. Ils peuvent prendre un espace-disque considérable.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


après validation --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande lamine les *snapshots* stockés avec une urgence maximale adressée au processeur et une taille théorique maximale. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin terminé la purge" pour complétion.

Si tu passes ensuite la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


plus rien ne devrait être affiché.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème de récupération d'espace réglé.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



OK, c'est réalisé. Plus de snapshots. Merci pour ces infos.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Cependant quand je redémarre le mac, il cherche systématiquement à démarrer sous Windows. En démarrant avec la touche "alt", je vois le disque "Windows"! Comment puis-je supprimer ce disque? En repartionnant le disque dur? Par quelle méthode car j'ai cru comprendre qu'en passant par  "utilitaire de disque", ceci n'effaçait pas windows?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Il doit y avoir un *boot_loader* (programme de démarrage) résiduel de Windows dans le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1*. C'est une partition auxiliaire de démarrage.

Pour le vérifier --> passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1* (tu le verras s'afficher sur le Bureau)

la 2è liste récursivement (dans toute la profondeur de ses objets) le contenu du volume *EFI*

=> poste le tableau retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Voici le résultat:

```
EFI                System Volume Information

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP114_0177_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD                kd_02_15b3.dll
BCD.LOG                kd_02_1969.dll
BCD.LOG1            kd_02_19a2.dll
BCD.LOG2            kd_02_1af4.dll
BOOTSTAT.DAT            kd_02_8086.dll
Fonts                kd_07_1415.dll
Resources            kd_0C_8086.dll
bg-BG                kdstub.dll
boot.stl            ko-KR
bootmgfw.efi            lt-LT
bootmgr.efi            lv-LV
bootspaces.dll            memtest.efi
cs-CZ                nb-NO
da-DK                nl-NL
de-DE                pl-PL
el-GR                pt-BR
en-GB                pt-PT
en-US                qps-ploc
es-ES                ro-RO
es-MX                ru-RU
et-EE                sk-SK
fi-FI                sl-SI
fr-CA                sr-Latn-CS
fr-FR                sr-Latn-RS
hr-HR                sv-SE
hu-HU                tr-TR
it-IT                uk-UA
ja-JP                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10df.dll            winsipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10ec.dll            zh-CN
kd_02_1137.dll            zh-HK
kd_02_14e4.dll            zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-CS:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-HK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Comme conjecturé > le volume *EFI* est bien chargé en ressources de pré-démarrage de l'OS Windows disparu. C'est ce volume *EFI* > monté dans le temps du boot > qui est donc affiché par le gestionnaire de démarrage comme pseudo volume *Windows* démarrable.

Allez hop ! une commande de nettoyage (en copier-coller direct) -->

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


une demande de *password* s'affiche après validation (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande supprime les 2 sous-dossiers *Boot* et *Microsoft* contenus dans le dossier *EFI* du volume *EFI*

=> si tu n'as pas obenu de message d'erreur > ton problème devrait être résolu. Tu peux vérifier en re-démarrant avec "*alt*".


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme conjecturé > le volume *EFI* est bien chargé en ressources de pré-démarrage de l'OS Windows disparu. C'est ce volume *EFI* > monté dans le temps du boot > qui est donc affiché par le gestionnaire de démarrage comme pseudo volume *Windows* démarrable.
> 
> Allez hop ! une commande de nettoyage (en copier-coller direct) -->
> 
> ...


Ça n'a pas marché! c'est exactement la même chose. Voici la copie de la commande: 

```
Last login: Sun Jan 21 20:08:09 on ttys000
pc1:~ brunopypemacpro$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
Password:
pc1:~ brunopypemacpro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Repasse les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


= montage du volume *EFI* et listage de son contenu

=> poste le tableau retourné par la dernière commande > que je vérifie l'état des lieux.


----------



## bucheron08 (21 Janvier 2018)

Voici la commande:

```
pc1:~ brunopypemacpro$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
EFI                System Volume Information

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP114_0177_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD                kd_02_15b3.dll
BCD.LOG                kd_02_1969.dll
BCD.LOG1            kd_02_19a2.dll
BCD.LOG2            kd_02_1af4.dll
BOOTSTAT.DAT            kd_02_8086.dll
Fonts                kd_07_1415.dll
Resources            kd_0C_8086.dll
bg-BG                kdstub.dll
boot.stl            ko-KR
bootmgfw.efi            lt-LT
bootmgr.efi            lv-LV
bootspaces.dll            memtest.efi
cs-CZ                nb-NO
da-DK                nl-NL
de-DE                pl-PL
el-GR                pt-BR
en-GB                pt-PT
en-US                qps-ploc
es-ES                ro-RO
es-MX                ru-RU
et-EE                sk-SK
fi-FI                sl-SI
fr-CA                sr-Latn-CS
fr-FR                sr-Latn-RS
hr-HR                sv-SE
hu-HU                tr-TR
it-IT                uk-UA
ja-JP                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10df.dll            winsipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10ec.dll            zh-CN
kd_02_1137.dll            zh-HK
kd_02_14e4.dll            zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-CS:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-HK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Bon d'accord : la commande de suppression n'a pas été honorée. Donc le volume Windows fantôme continue de hanter l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "*alt*").

Et pourquoi la commande n'a-t-elle pas été honorée > alors qu'elle était formellement valide et exécutée en droits *root* ? - réponse au bout de la commande suivante que tu vas passer -->

```
csrutil status
```


poste ici le très court retour de cette commande.


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Pour être court c'est court!

```
Last login: Mon Jan 22 07:13:35 on ttys000
pc1:~ brunopypemacpro$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
pc1:~ brunopypemacpro$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

La réponse -->

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


signifie que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est actif. Le résultat est un verrouillage multi-forme aussi bien des dossiers-Système de l'OS > que de la *NVRAM* > de la table de partition *GPT* > et des partitions du disque interne - notamment donc l'*ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) concernée par ton problème.

Il faut donc désactiver le *SIP* pour pouvoir purger le volume *EFI* des ressources de pré-démarrage de Windows.

Pour cela --> *re-démarre* > et tiens pressées les touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*. Cette désactivation prend effet après redémarrage.

*Re-démarre* normalement (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) et ré-ouvre ta session habituelle. Lance le Terminal et passe (l'une après l'autre) les commandes que je te présente en tableau (fais des copier-coller) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
sudo bless --unbless /Volumes/EFI
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


la 1ère remonte le volume *EFI* (que tu vois s'afficher sur le Bureau)

la 2è efface le chemin de démarrage (*blessing*) inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume *EFI*

la 3è supprime les sous-dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* de pré-démarrage de Windows

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur (du type : *permission denied*) --> alors passe encore la commande (informative) que tu as déjà passée :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


qui liste le contenu du volume *EFI*

et poste le tableau > que je vérifie si la suppression est bien intervenue.


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

Voici le résultat:

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG                System Volume Information
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP114_0177_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Le volume *EFI* a été purgé des sous-dossiers liés à Windows. J'annonce le problème : résolu !

Tu n'as qu'à re-démarrer une fois avec "*alt*" --> tu ne devrais plus voir affiché de volume Windows fantôme.


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

C'est bon! Merci.
Maintenant je peux ré-installer Windows ou faut il d'autres manips? combien de place pour la partition windows? 50Go est-ce suffisant?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Tu as dans les *147 Go* d'espace libre : inutile de te priver --> tu peux envisager *60 Go* pour Windows sans problème. 

Tu peux relancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» : _nil obstat !_


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

J'ai réinstallé Boot Camp et Windows 10. Tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment où j'ai demandé à redémarrer sous OS X. J'ai encore eu le message suivant: "Impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'OSX". J'ai redémarré avec la touche "alt" et je vois 2 disques windows (plus le Mac bien sur)!!!! Une histoire de fou! Aurais-je loupé une séquence?


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

Précision. Lorsque j'ai vu les 2 disques Windows, j'ai cliqué sur celui qui n'était pas sélectionné. Il a voulu installer Windows! Evidemment j'ai arrêté.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Je ne suis pas expert en ce qui concerne le fonctionnement de Windows (que je n'utilise pas).

Il me semble que Windows-10 est incapable d'identifier le format *apfs* --> d'où nécessité de passer par *alt* et le gestionnaire de démarrage pour rebooter sur macOS High Sierra.

Pour le double affichage de Windows --> d'après ce que tu dis > une icône doit correspondre au volume *BOOTCAMP* > l'autre à celle de l'installateur de Windows. Serait-ce l'ISO de Windows localisé dans le volume Macintosh HD ? Ou bien s'agit-il encore d'un démarreur d'installation recelé dans le volume EFI ?

Tu n'as qu'à passer les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI*

la 2è s'enquiert du chemin de démarrage qui peut être inscrit sur l'en-tête de ce volume

=> poste le tableau retourné > s'il y a en a un.


----------



## bucheron08 (22 Janvier 2018)

Le second disque a disparu!  tant mieux. 
Lors de la première installation de bootcamp, je n'avais aucun problème. Du jour au lendemain j'ai été ennuyé. Suite à une mise à jour de windows? Boot Camp? High Sierra? Je ne sais pas.
Suite aux commandes, il n'y a rien comme réponse sur la 2nd commande. Je suis revenu à la ligne de commande.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

S'il n'y a pas de chemin de démarrage sur le volume *EFI* --> alors tu devrais être tranquille de ce côté-là (sans un tel chemin sur l'en-tête d'un volume > le gestionnaire de démarrage - touche "*alt*" - ne détecte pas le volume comme démarrable).

Tu peux démonter le volume *EFI* par la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s1
```


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2018)

bucheron08 a dit:


> C'est bon! Merci.
> Maintenant je peux ré-installer Windows ou faut il d'autres manips? combien de place pour la partition windows? 50Go est-ce suffisant?


Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go.


bucheron08 a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé Boot Camp et Windows 10. Tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment où j'ai demandé à redémarrer sous OS X. J'ai encore eu le message suivant: "Impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'OSX". J'ai redémarré avec la touche "alt" et je vois 2 disques windows (plus le Mac bien sur)!!!! Une histoire de fou! Aurais-je loupé une séquence?


Non, tu ne réinstalles pas Boot Camp, mais tu utilises Assistant Boot Camp qui prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32, puis passe la main à l'installeur de Windows. Ne jamais tenter de formater avant cette partition en pensant que ça marchera, ce sera plutôt l'inverse, l'échec total et ne feront qu'empirer les choses. De même certains s'amusent à formater cette partition en NTFS, là encore ce sera un échec total, il n'y a que depuis le menu de l'installeur de Windows qu'il faudra formater en NTFS, mais jamais avant.

Quelle est l'année de ton modèle ? Avant 2012, il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD gravé. Après 2012 si Assistant Boot Camp propose explicitement que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows, généralement ce n'est que pour la version 10, l'installeur de Windows va stocker dans un espace mémoire virtuel tous les fichiers servant à l'installation.

Après un premier redémarrage, il y aura un écran noir avec un message demandant d'appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche pour que l'installeur de Windows continue. En l'absence de ce message, l'installation échouera et les raisons sont multiples et pas toujours faciles à trouver. Par contre, il faut impérativement que le fichier .iso de Windows 10 provienne des serveurs de Microsoft.


----------

